# Emma Watson – Künstler-Idol macht sie zur Muse



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*Emma Watson – Künstler-Idol macht sie zur Muse*​
Emma Watson kann ihr Glück kaum fassen. Der Maler Mark Demsteader, den sie seit ihrer Schulzeit verehrt, hat sie zu seiner Muse gemacht. Dazu kam es, als der „Harry Potter“-Star den Künstler kontaktierte, um eines seiner Gemälde zu kaufen. Mit ein paar Bildern von ihrem Lieblingskünstler wollte Emma sich im April selbst ein Geschenk zum 21. Geburtstag machen. Inzwischen existieren 34 Demsteader-Gemälde, die die Schauspielerin selbst portraitieren.


Emma erzählte, wie sie ihre Leidenschaft für Demsteaders Kunst entdeckte: „Es gibt eine Galerie in Oxford, die Marks Arbeiten ausstellte. Ich bin dort oft nach der Schule hingegangen. Marks Bilder waren immer meine Favoriten. Zu meinem 21. Geburtstag beschloss ich, ihn zu kontaktieren, um ein paar seiner Gemälde zu kaufen.“ Dann habe der Maler sie gefragt, ob er eine Bilder-Serie von ihr malen dürfe.

Emma hätte niemals damit gerechnet: „Als er mich fragte, ob er mich malen darf, wurde ich total nervös, aber natürlich war das auch unheimlich schmeichelhaft. Das war eine Gelegenheit, die ich nicht ausschlagen konnte. Ich bin Marks größter Fan und sehr dankbar.“ 


Demsteader kommentierte: „Ich hatte die Idee, Emmas Geburtstag mit einer Bilder-Kollektion zu feiern. Ich wollte einen Zeitabschnitt festhalten, indem ich jedes Bild zu einer Art Schnappschuss gemacht habe. Die Bilder sollen das zelebrieren, was Emma bisher erreicht hat und all die Türen, die ihr offen stehen.“

Im Juni 2011 werden die Bilder von Emma in der Londoner Galerie „Panter & Hall“ ausgestellt, um schließlich verkauft zu werden. Ihre Erlöse werden zu 10% für einen guten Zweck gespendet.

*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem Crew Ausflug , Cheffe zahlt ?


----------



## Q (31 Mai 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2011)

interessante Story


----------

